# Help Please Mordaunt-Short Performance 9 subwoofer



## erasma (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi there

I am wanting to buy one of these subs, not sure if I should??

I have a Cerwin 12" sub currently, I am looking to have low low base - my Cerwin 15" fronts go down to 25Hz so am looking to a sub to go lower then that.

Does anyone own this sub or have heard this sub in action?

thanks


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

What kind of price do those go for? I doubt with the size box they have that they could get much lower than what you already have. I would imagine that it would be louder than your current 12" sub, but who knows by how much. You would probably be better off to buy one of the internet direct brands like SVS or Epik. My real notion is to point you to DIY. A lot more performance for your dollar.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

brandonnash said:


> What kind of price do those go for?


Here you go....just around  $3500.00 



> I doubt with the size box they have that they could get much lower than what you already have.


Their specifications said 14Hz to 200Hz, it has two 10" drivers and two 500 watts amp.



> My real notion is to point you to DIY. A lot more performance for your dollar.


I couldn't agree more, I'm not an expert but with the help of the members you can build a nice sub....they helped me to build a SonoSub (easy to build), it goes down to 15Hz and I spend $350 on the build (I already had the amp, so add another $300 :yes


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

That's a horrible value. I was thinking it may be in the $800-1000 range but that's just insane! If you don't want to build get a pair of the svs ultras or a pair of the large epik's. Or even the huge elemental designs subwoofer and with the last option you would save around $1200 and have the same output and depth of this crazy expensive sub times two or more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## erasma (Apr 18, 2009)

I bought the Sub - it is wonderful in so many ways

it has great tight bass as it has such small drivers so music is really well played & it can move enough air to shack the house!

this sub is one of the best subs I have heard - the control & speed at which it plays is amazing & then when it needs to shack it does the job very well.

I have Iron Man Blu Ray & when he comes out the cave the whole room moves with that low low bass!

& when music is playing it moves really quickly to give that fast low punch.

Then again my system as it is works very well together


----------

